# Mr. Funnel F3C at a good price



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well I finally thought I would invest in some good fuel filtration considering I have a FI brute and now FI honda...

Found this

http://www.rvplus.com/mr.-funnel-fu...paign=google&gclid=COz9iOzk_KwCFWheTAodmSe8Tg

It was $18 and change for the F3c, it's really hard to find the F3 lately as well....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that is a good price. Those big ones are usually like $40+ arent they?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yup! I just bought an f3c


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't we have a sponsor that sells them?


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Do we? I think I tried to order and they were backordered


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We did. It was the company itself. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=26


----------

